# Last Minute Invite



## solaryellow (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, but work and my adopted weekend job have been killing me.

That being said, Butt Bros BBQ is firing up the 500 gal RF tomorrow for friends and family. If you are nearby, feel free to swing by between 10am and midnight. Bring a chair and your favorite beverage. We will supply the food.

2800 Hermitage Dr, Winston-Salem, NC.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 4, 2012)

Too bad I ain't closer!!!!
Last time i was in NC was September 2001!
I was supposed to head back home by bus September 11th via Charlotte, Winston-Salem, Richmond, Washington, DC, :icon_eek: etc. Needless to say I got delayed!
I've been afraid to visit the state ever since!!! LOL


~Martin


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 4, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Too bad I ain't closer!!!!
> Last time i was in NC was September 2001!
> I was supposed to head back home by bus September 11th via Charlotte, Winston-Salem, Richmond, Washington, DC, :icon_eek: etc. Needless to say I got delayed!
> I've been afraid to visit the state ever since!!! LOL
> ...



We need to fix that Martin.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boykjo (Aug 4, 2012)

Too bad I cant make it.... weekends are crap for me..... Ya'll have a great time and see you at the end of Sept.....

Joe


----------



## boykjo (Aug 4, 2012)

thread.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Aug 4, 2012


----------

